# 6/3 w/ground vs. 6/4 cable



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Looking at replacing my 10/4 cable with 6/4 and I see 6/3 w/ bare ground wire for indoor use. Cable marked 6/4 has the ground insulated. Cable is going from breaker box to power inlet box. Can this indoor wire be used if placed in conduit outside? And should I use stranded or solid wire?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

always stranded. 
if it is in conduit it needs to be 6/4 with the insulation on all 4 conductors.

make sure to run over sized conduit to make the pull easy.
and yes pulling gel helps.

watch for burrs on the conduit ends and on your bell ends when you pull...
bad conduit prep can ruin a good day or plan.
and wear heavy gloves when pulling!
i use my winter work gloves that are thinsolate insulated when doing a locked out wire pull on a totally locked out dead panel system.

on a simi live pull of wires wear the 10 kv safety gear...
that is for pro use only...
not for home owner work...
i do not like to do hot work... it is safe to lock out all of the panels on your outside disconnect, verify zero power on the main breaker panel before you start wiring or pulling.

I like fall and spring if it is a planned project when the temps are not too warm so you do not fight salt from sweating on the safety gear as well.
and use fans on your work site to keep cool when pulling wire.
it is heat stress hot work...
so be safe!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

There is cable, and then there is cord. Both have sheathing to protect the conductors. Cord is super Flexible, with very fine stands and is primarily for temporary power connections. Cable uses solid conductors in the smaller gauges then thick stranded conductors for bigger gauges. Cable is for permanent installations. 

The gauge and conductor number is described differently for cord and cable. 6/3 cable has 3 insulated conductors and 1 bare ground. (black, white, red, and bare copper) 6/4 cord has 4 insulated conductors. (black, white, red, green) Cord never has a bare wire.

If you will be using 6/3 Non metallic sheathed cable (Romex) it will have 3 insulated heavy stranded 6 gauge conductors and a 10 gauge solid bare ground wire. If the circuit will be in conduit (PVC or steel) you would need to use THHN stranded insulated conductors. Stranded wire is always used when fishing wire through conduit.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Do 30 amp breakers usually take 6 gauge wire? I looked at some connectors for the wire that connects to gen and other to power inlet box, the L1430C and L1430P and they seem to max out for 10 gauge cable or they don't say.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

mine do here
what brand and model of breaker panel?

we use the 50 amp inlet connections they work better.
the handle the loads better.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

StormReady said:


> Do 30 amp breakers usually take 6 gauge wire? I looked at some connectors for the wire that connects to gen and other to power inlet box, the L1430C and L1430P and they seem to max out for 10 gauge cable or they don't say.


Most 30 amp electrical connectors are rated to accept a maximum of 8 gauge wire. It may be possible to fit 6 gauge but I haven’t seen a connector thats rated for 6 gauge.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Most 30 amp electrical connectors are rated to accept a maximum of 8 gauge wire. It may be possible to fit 6 gauge but I haven’t seen a connected that rated for 6 gauge.


That was one of my questions as I did see that with L1430C & L1430P connectors if I had to make an extension cable. Wasn't sure about the breaker or power inlet box. So maybe changing to 6/4 is a moot question if they can't accept 6/4.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

StormReady said:


> That was one of my questions as I did see that with L1430C & L1430P connectors if I had to make an extension cable. Wasn't sure about the breaker or power inlet box. So maybe changing to 6/4 is a moot question if they can't accept 6/4.


My current generator cord is 8/4 with l14-30 connectors.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> My current generator cord is 8/4 with l14-30 connectors.


Do you remember the brand of 8/4 generator cable?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I don’t recall. Its not a notable brand.


----------

